# que señal envia los controles para porton ¿Cual es el Protocolo??



## Natanjimenez (Abr 23, 2011)

Saludos

recurro a uds porque estoy diseñando un circuito de control para un porton la tarjeta tiene un receptor de radio de esos que reciben en 433 rws creo es su nombre mi pregunta es el transmisor que envia?? porque  voy a programar el pic pero nose que esperar es decir tiene que tener algun tipo de protocolo como lo es el I2C o el Sirc por favor alguien me de LUz


----------



## capitanp (Abr 23, 2011)

y el receptor que decodifica?


----------



## Natanjimenez (Abr 23, 2011)

hermanito en verdad el lo que recibe del TX lo envia al micro o a algo similiar por su salida exactamente como lo recibi lo que nose es que envia el control remoto que venden comercialmente para abrir ortones electrico


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 24, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> y el receptor que decodifica?



El receptor decodifica RF, en PSK (phase shift keying), algo asi como la FM comun, pero en digital. El nombre 433 rws se refiere a un receptor para la banda de 433,92 MHz. Se necesitaria el modulo transmisor y programar un pic para enviarle la info. Ahora, ni idea que protocolo tendrá.


----------



## Natanjimenez (Abr 24, 2011)

no el envia ASk yo no quiero saber del TX y el RX en si sino el el control que venden comercialmente que se parece al de las alarmas de carro


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 24, 2011)

Hola Natanjimenez

Con mucho cuidado desarma el transmisor y nota que circuitos integrados tiene.
Busca también en el receptor y en este enlace busca las hojas de datos de esos circuitos integrados..
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

Seguramente en ellas encontrarás que envia el transmisor que el receptor identifica para efectuar una acción.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Natanjimenez (Abr 24, 2011)

Saludos
HT6208 ya descargue el datasheet estoy leyendo mi pregunta seria ahora si todos envia este palabra de 24 bit con esa configuracion adresses Data AD y cuando digo todo digo los que vened es que quiero haxcer un sistema que se pudan programar con varios controles existente en el mercado y gracias por todo


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 24, 2011)

Hola Natanjimenez

Supongo que todos envían la palabra de 24 BIT’s pero diferente combinación(Clave).
Si todos enviaran la misma clave cualquiera control accionaría lo mismo; por ejemplo todos abrirían el mismo portón.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Abr 24, 2011)

Hola Natanjimenez,revisa el sgte.pdf. :
http://www.spelektroniikka.fi/kuvat/PT2262.pdf


----------



## Natanjimenez (Abr 24, 2011)

bueno voy a trabajr en base a eso ademas es el que tengo aqui apra probar aunque ya no le veo la gracia por el costo elevado que tiene el modulo de RF 433 en Venezuela vale algoasi como15$ us que es casi la mitad de lo que vale el aparato que quiero sustituir en el mercado

Gracias a todos


----------

